# Dad caught him a JACK!



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dad caught a nice surprise! We were just soaking fresh dead shrimp on the bottom Fishin for reds and he hooked on to a beast! Didn’t even plan on making the video but I started once we realized something huge was on. So it’s just the fight and landing. Enjoy!


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

bh_liberty said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I appreciate ya watching! ✌🏻


----------

